# Hackberry Rod & Gun - 11/19/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

SPECIAL DUCK HUNTING DATES FOR THIS SEASON
Every year we set aside some special dates during the thanksgiving and holidays so youngsters can come hunting with their families. The special price is $600.00 for the blind for 2 people and thatâ€™s all inclusive. That is a savings of $270.00 per trip. The trip includes all meals, lodging, guided duck hunting trip and more. These special dates book up pretty quickly every year so call toll free at 888.862.3391 and check availability.
SPECIAL DATES:
â€¢	November 26th
â€¢	December 22nd , 23rd , 26th , 30th , and 31st
â€¢	January 1st through 4th
â€¢	January 8th through 12th
â€¢ January 15th through 21st
Click on this link to see the entire calendar for other fishing and hunting special dates.


----------

